# TiVo Beacon DLL stopping Windows shutdown



## optotronic

Apologies if this in the wrong place...

I'm having problems with an app using the TiVo Beacon API. When using the API on a machine with TiVo Desktop (2.1) running, the Beacon API window (class=TmrWindowClass) in TiVoBeaconAPI.dll is returning FALSE to the WM_QUERYENDSESSION message. This tells Windows NOT to shut down, and also prevents my app from shutting down automatically when Windows is shutting down.

If anyone knows of a fix, or a way to directly contact TiVo developers, I'd be very grateful! Thanks in advance.

TiVoBeaconAPI.dll version is 1.0.15.5310.


----------



## TiVoBill

optotronic said:


> Apologies if this in the wrong place...
> 
> I'm having problems with an app using the TiVo Beacon API. When using the API on a machine with TiVo Desktop (2.1) running, the Beacon API window (class=TmrWindowClass) in TiVoBeaconAPI.dll is returning FALSE to the WM_QUERYENDSESSION message. This tells Windows NOT to shut down, and also prevents my app from shutting down automatically when Windows is shutting down.
> 
> If anyone knows of a fix, or a way to directly contact TiVo developers, I'd be very grateful! Thanks in advance.
> 
> TiVoBeaconAPI.dll version is 1.0.15.5310.


In TiVo Desktop 2.1 and later, there is a "report problem" option under the Help menu. You can use that to report issues to the development team.


----------



## optotronic

Thanks, Bill, I'll give it a try!


----------



## gateley

This is still happening for me, did you ever get a response?

j


----------



## optotronic

No. I ended up installing my own winproc so I could correctly handle shutdown.


----------



## Maris

TiVoBill said:


> In TiVo Desktop 2.1 and later, there is a "report problem" option under the Help menu. You can use that to report issues to the development team.


Thanks, I was not aware of this.


----------

